

Top Ten Questions and Answers on Data - Microsoft Answers them - kadhinn
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/data/bb525059.aspx

======
jcromartie
What does this even mean?

> The Open Data Protocol (OData) is an open protocol for sharing data. It
> provides a way to break down data silos and increase the shared value of
> data by creating an ecosystem in which data consumers can interoperate with
> data producers in a way that is far more powerful than currently possible,
> enabling more applications to make sense of a broader set of data. Every
> producer and consumer of data that participates in this ecosystem increases
> its overall value.

~~~
ttrashh
I think it's confusing speak for a query language using a rest model that
returns data in various formats such as atom/json.

------
random_guy
I wonder why Microsoft insist on using this kind of language when talking to
programmers: they're just asking for the hate of the hacker community.

Couldn't they at least try to _fake_ competence? Sentences like:

 _Today, “M” is not yet a shipping product, so customers should definitely use
T-SQL for their mission-critical applications._

Smell like FAILED PROJECT from 1000 miles away.

